

"How to read articles about health" - by Dr Alicia White - baha_man
http://www.badscience.net/2009/09/how-to-read-articles-about-health-by-dr-alicia-white/

======
roundsquare
Good stuff, but I would guess a lot of the HN community probably knows this
(given the number of discussions where prober experimental design comes up).
Still, with each retelling, one can hope that a few more people read articles
more critically.

------
edw519
_Who paid for and conducted the study?_

Ah, the elephant in the living room.

The selection bias is simply too great to trust anyone paying for their own
study. These studies should simply be discarded.

